# Solaris LED light units



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi,

I am planning my new tank and have to make a decision of the lighting. So far i was thinking a giesemann 150w+4x24w T5s, but for the same sort of price i could get the Solaris I4-12", (400watt 15K equivalent). Does anyone have some knowledge on this unit?

here are some specs and the home page etc..

I have noticed that the leds are adjustable from 6.5- 22k, so i guess i could adjust this throught the day and also create a dawn dusk effect and cloud phases etc and also use the moonlights for evening viewing. Is this going to be possible ? Say could i have the kelvins start at 6.5k and go up to a max of 8-9k and dim up to that and then down again for the dusk effect?

What are your thoughts on this?

Any info would be greatly appreciated

James


----------



## wolfen42 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just a quick thought on their design. They have things set up so if one LED fails you will need to replace a 5 LED circuit board segment. I'm sure this simplifies their assembly process, but after running LEDs for house lighting I'd be a bit leery of a design that doesn't allow you to replace the individual LEDs as they fail. (and they will fail more quickly than you would expect based on those huge MTBF numbers the manufacturers typically quote)

Of course, if they haven't done anything particularly odd with their circuit design, you could always snag replacements direct from Luxeon and solder them in yourself.


----------



## MNMarty (Nov 17, 2005)

... You do realize a 12-inch Solaris unit will only cover *12 inches* of tank length?


----------

